# Brushes for photoshop?



## Sharath Kumar (Nov 29, 2019)

Hi all artists,


Am looking start working on Digital Illustration and Painting for my portfolio, am a graphic designer.


Currently i have Photoshop, Illustrator, Wacom Intuos table, which comes with Clip Studio paint, Corel Aftershot and Corel Painter 6.


Now most of time i use Photoshop and Illustrator, could i know where can i get brushes for Photoshop? Is there any current Black Friday offer going on were-in i can buy brushes, or should I just go with available brushes or those which i can download for free?


Let me know people


----------



## Alice Bell (Jul 9, 2017)

Hi, you need to see this article http://fixthephoto.com/free-photoshop-brushes


----------

